# steve jobs died!! D:!



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

HE DIED!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!  does this mean no more iphones?!


----------



## The Adjustor (Oct 5, 2011)

Is this for real? How have I not heard this already? lol


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

yes it's real!! HE DIED!!  WAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## jaizei (Oct 5, 2011)

Not to be callous, but why should anyone care? He wasn't your uncle, or part of your family, was he?


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

So if Obama died wouldn't everyone be sad and care? Obama and Steve jobs deserve the same feelings for when they are dead! He was a great man who invented technology that had made our lives 100 times easier!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 5, 2011)

I am very sad to hear this. Steve has battled cancer for quite awhile and held in there as long as he could. He was a genius that brought us things we would never have had otherwise.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 5, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> So if Obama died wouldn't everyone be sad and care? Obama and Steve jobs deserve the same feelings for when they are dead! He was a great man who invented technology that had made our lives 100 times easier!



Risking a firestorm here,...but, that is the STUPIDEST anology that I have ever heard


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Angrycowgoesmoo said:
> 
> 
> > So if Obama died wouldn't everyone be sad and care? Obama and Steve jobs deserve the same feelings for when they are dead! He was a great man who invented technology that had made our lives 100 times easier!
> ...



 *cries* :'(


----------



## dmmj (Oct 5, 2011)

Not to be mean but what does obama have to do with this? In all honesty I am surprised he made it this long after seeing those pics a few weeks ago I honestly thought he was living on borrowed time. whatever you do, don't ask me my feelings on obama.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ohhhh about the obama thing it was just a example...let me change it too...hmm... Beyonce


----------



## dmmj (Oct 5, 2011)

let me add I am sad he is gone while I never owned an apple product or may have agreed with him politically I can recognize what a force he was for the world.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 5, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > Angrycowgoesmoo said:
> ...



Don't be sad....and I wasn't trying to offend you...but Obama is not Jobs and visa versa. Jobs has been an innovator and leader in technology and provided a multitude of people with jobs and a living based on their own hard work and the hard work of a company that sinks or swims on it's own merits....no comparison with our President.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 5, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> Ohhhh about the obama thing it was just a example...let me change it too...hmm... Beyonce


Still not getting the analogy


----------



## jaizei (Oct 5, 2011)

I do not grieve for celebrities so no analogy will work. 

But I almost cried when Superman died, so go figure.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Well exotic some people are really sad about this there's this girl on youtube who made a video about it and she was crying a lot and a lot. Apples products helped lots of people too  it always helps me wake up and stuff



dmmj said:


> Angrycowgoesmoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh about the obama thing it was just a example...let me change it too...hmm... Beyonce
> ...



OK! Let's just say it was a relative!


----------



## Edna (Oct 5, 2011)

If I had to compare the death of Steve Jobs to the loss of anyone else, it would be Jim Henson. Neither was related to me or known to me, but both made huge contributions to our culture. Jim Henson's work lives beyond him, and I'm sure that Steve Jobs' legacy will be with us for a long time as well.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 5, 2011)

to be be completely apolitical....cancer in any form is a horrible thing to have to deal with. I, personally have lost both parents, a father-in-law, and two sibling to various forms of cancer and it is ALWAYS terrible. To Steve Job's family...I wish you peace and solice, knowing that he truely touched the lives of MILLIONS, so his life was not in vain. As for all the APPLEHEADS out there, the company is probably still in good hands and you can all expect BIG things from APPLE to continue for years to come.....unless their AI phones take over the world and kill us all in a nuclear holocaust....Man, I hope my DROID didn't hear me!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Droids are fine but they look heavy I did wanted to get one but I like my iphone


----------



## dmmj (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok I heard he helped either found or developed tech for Pixar one of my favorite movie studios, so thank you for that Mr. jobs, I wonder how the next Iphone will look?


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's the iphone 4s  I don't know if you heard but it was released today right when he died tho  but it looks the same as the iphone 4 just faster and better camera.


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Not to be callous, but why should anyone care? He wasn't your uncle, or part of your family, was he?



Ouch......


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 5, 2011)

Very sad day.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 5, 2011)

Whether you have a Mac or a PC, his leadership has affected all of us. Before Apple made computer interface more friendly, we were all entering DOSS commands on a black screen. 
No 'Windows', in any form!
I am sad too, and I hope we continue to see innovation and quality.


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs has stamped his approval on all products Apple for the next 4-5 years before he resigned.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll put them in my prayers everyone needs prayers the LORD Helps us all


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 5, 2011)

Toristurtles said:


> Steve Jobs has stamped his approval on all products Apple for the next 4-5 years before he resigned.



Nice to hear. If anyone could predict the future, it would be him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 5, 2011)

It is interesting that I used a product that he invented to learn of his passing. We have exclusively used Mac's and apple products for years. I feel bad that so much of his life was spent battling cancer. Sad


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

All i can say is whilst I am sad he has died,
it won't be the end of iphones or apple products.

I was hoping it would be as they need to stop pumping out new products and concentrate on making the ones out there better before releasing them. 
But apparently there are lots of new things in the pipeline for Apple to let us all down time and time again! 

It could go two ways now. Apple could spend more time and dedication on making there products as perfect as possible before releasing or they could start releasing loads and loads of rubbish products. 
-rant over- (any one tell me and Apple have had quite a few problems! Thing is i love apple products i just wish more care and time went into them rather than always making new ones!)

R.I.P Steve Jobs.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 6, 2011)

"I was hoping it would be as they need to stop pumping out new products and concentrate on making the ones out there better before releasing them.
But apparently there are lots of new things in the pipeline for Apple to let us all down time and time again!"

I agree 1000%!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> "I was hoping it would be as they need to stop pumping out new products and concentrate on making the ones out there better before releasing them.
> But apparently there are lots of new things in the pipeline for Apple to let us all down time and time again!"
> 
> I agree 1000%!!!



Wow, didn't even have to teach you to agree or feel my wrath  haha. 

But seriously, I'm glad you do agree as not a lot of people agree with me.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 6, 2011)

No, no need to teach me. I've had some good experiences with Apple and some bad... just like just about every other product. I do think that Steve Jobs was brilliant though. 



stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > "I was hoping it would be as they need to stop pumping out new products and concentrate on making the ones out there better before releasing them.
> ...


----------



## SteveP (Oct 6, 2011)

iSad!


----------

